# Lowrance x67 with portable power pack?



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got point and a gift card to Cabelas and have been looking forward to getting an x67c ice machine for this season. I was looking on Cabelas today and found this 
 *Lowrance X 67 with Portable Power Pack*

is this to be assumed the same as the x67c ice machine. It's a good deal $249 and I would like to get it well in advance because they usually sell out early every year, but it's just throwing me off. It seems like the same thing, but the different wording is odd. Just looking for some input, can't wait for the hardwater season, got a used power auger and a better shanty I can't wait to try out. Next, I just need a cheap snowmobile and I will be totally set up. Thanks and tight lines.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...owrance+x67c&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, the one you are looking at is for ice fishing.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

I have wanted the x67 ice machine since last season. Not sure if it was like this when you found it, but look again. :smile-mad SOLD OUT. Wonder how long it took..24hrs? Rrrrgggggh (Cursing under my breath!). At least I got my ice anchor install tool. Clam now has them in stock. Should arrive today.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

BPS has the Eagle 350c on blow out for $129, you'd have to rig it portable though....

http://www.basspro.com/Eagle-FishEa...duct/10200082/&cm_sp=COTWEagle350CSept2011_HM

You can get a charger & all from Cabela's for that savings...LOL:evilsmile


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> I have wanted the x67 ice machine since last season. Not sure if it was like this when you found it, but look again. :smile-mad SOLD OUT. Wonder how long it took..24hrs? Rrrrgggggh (Cursing under my breath!). At least I got my ice anchor install tool. Clam now has them in stock. Should arrive today.


Yeah, it was a really good deal, and they always sell out once season nears. I posted on here, ordered it, then checked back later in the day and it was gone. I'm sure they will get more well before ice season, but probably not at that sweet price. good luck!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Supposedly they have more now... cuz I just ordered one.


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Supposedly they have more now... cuz I just ordered one.


Get ready Bud! :evilsmile


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I have a vex too. I'll decide which one I like most and sell the other.

Btw, use a coupon code for 5 buck shipping.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Supposedly they have more now... cuz I just ordered one.


Welcome to the dark side Steve.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hehe, thanks Ian. Looking forward to no humming more than anything.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> hehe, thanks Ian. Looking forward to no humming more than anything.


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
So the truth comes out.....LOL
Welcome!
:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

We'll see which one I end up with.... for the price I decided to give it a whirl.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's OK Steve - Ian & I know which way you'll go....:fish2:
He PM'd the hell out of me for a few MONTHS and asked I keep quiet about it back in the day - and I have until now...LOL
SRRY Ian, I couldn't help myself!
:lol:

Only thing better in that form factor is the M68c.......or maybe the 385ci HB.....

:evilsmile


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

MSUICEMAN said:


> hehe, thanks Ian. Looking forward to no humming more than anything.


 
snap! take that hummingbird


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> It's OK Steve - Ian & I know which way you'll go....:fish2:
> He PM'd the hell out of me for a few MONTHS and asked I keep quiet about it back in the day - and I have until now...LOL
> SRRY Ian, I couldn't help myself!
> :lol:
> ...


Yep, back when I had discovered the limitations of my Vex FL-18 and wanted something else that was up to the task.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Do they even make those obsolete vex's anymore??


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Do they even make those obsolete vex's anymore??


I think so, the guys in MN and WI are still stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

got my shipping confirmation today, so I was lucky enough to get in on it when they got some more in or re-inventoried. first time i looked it was sold out, then i looked again the next day and was able to order. now i see it says sold out again.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I've got point and a gift card to Cabelas and have been looking forward to getting an x67c ice machine for this season. I was looking on Cabelas today and found this
> *Lowrance X 67 with Portable Power Pack*
> 
> is this to be assumed the same as the x67c ice machine. It's a good deal $249 and I would like to get it well in advance because they usually sell out early every year, but it's just throwing me off. It seems like the same thing, but the different wording is odd. Just looking for some input, can't wait for the hardwater season, got a used power auger and a better shanty I can't wait to try out. Next, I just need a cheap snowmobile and I will be totally set up. Thanks and tight lines.


 
It's an excellent unit. I also bought a boat transducer this year and it works great. I got mine on-line last year from Scheels.com for $199.00(the ice machine). I don't care for the "bag" it comes with so I rigged mine up using a 2.5 gallon bucket and some pvc pipe on three sides for rod holders. Works great for running and gunning walleye fishing so you don't have to change lures.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

according to the picture, I'm guessing these have the new bag setup... we'll see.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Lugian said:


> It's an excellent unit. I also bought a boat transducer this year and it works great. I got mine on-line last year from Scheels.com for $199.00(the ice machine). I don't care for the "bag" it comes with so I rigged mine up using a 2.5 gallon bucket and some pvc pipe on three sides for rod holders. Works great for running and gunning walleye fishing so you don't have to change lures.


I'm really excited to have a flasher. Last year I truly became addicted to ice fishing. I've only ice fished for a few years, but now I'm an addict and am lining up the toys. Can anyone briefly (short, in a nutshell) reaffirm or describe to me why the X-67c is the superior flasher/ ice fishing fishfinder? Also, I know there are tons of previos X-67c posts, but I don't want to sort through the BS and vex debate. I just want some facts from people who use and love it. Thanks, and it won't be long now, had a bit of snow yesterday morning in the UP!


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I'm really excited to have a flasher. Last year I truly became addicted to ice fishing. I've only ice fished for a few years, but now I'm an addict and am lining up the toys. Can anyone briefly (short, in a nutshell) reaffirm or describe to me why the X-67c is the superior flasher/ ice fishing fishfinder? Also, I know there are tons of previos X-67c posts, but I don't want to sort through the BS and vex debate. I just want some facts from people who use and love it. Thanks, and it won't be long now, had a bit of snow yesterday morning in the UP!


The X67 has flasher mode and also graph mode. I found that I always keep mine on graph mode. You can really see what the fish do in reaction to the bait. It is absolutely maddening to see how many fish(walleye) will come up to your bait and give it a long look and never hit. The color in the unit is what makes it great. Here's why I like the graph mode: often I fish on a drop off and the current will make the bottom(flasher mode) move too much. There may be a way to overcome that but in the mean time I found the graph mode to be much more fun to watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the info, is it hard to look at the flasher mode on it? for some reason it seems like it would give you a headache after a while


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Use chart mode and forget flasher mode.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> thanks for the info, is it hard to look at the flasher mode on it? for some reason it seems like it would give you a headache after a while


Yeah... like a regular flasher would....watch these eyeballs!

 

Round & round....LOL!
:lol: 

The flasher mode is _simple_, just like a regular flasher - but the graph mode can be shifted totally into "manual" and tuned to read signals far & away with more precision and separation than can any "regular" flasher.
Most flashers have a 525 segment dial and no (or limited) zoom.
The X67c has 320 vertical lines BUT can be tuned to view nearly any small hunk of the water column (not just the bottom 6 feet).
Most guys are happy to run a split screen zoom so on one side of the screen you see the entire water column and the left side of the screen you can see the bottom 25% (which equates to 320 pixels and a 4X zoom, for an effective 1280 vertical lines of resolution, just a shade better than the typical 525 an analog flasher can offer ).
Guys like Ian or myself will go one step further setting upper & lower depth limits on the right side of the screen, and using the zoom feature you can amp the separation factor up even more.
I run a HB 798 and I can go up to an 8X zoom on a 640 pixel screen, but my machine was not originally intended for use as an ice machine!
You'll like your new machine, just don't be frustrated with all the features & functions it offers. Spend the time to play with it in simulator mode, or even download the emulator program for the PC.

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Emulators/X67C_demo.exe

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Emulators/

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators/Product-Emulator-Operation-Guide/

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Manuals/

Welcome to the DARK SIDE!

:lol:


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the detailed reply sfw1960! Like I said, I'm really excited to use it, I've never had a flasher of my own before. I'm decent with technology and definitely look forward to playing with it. It's still ice fishing afterall and we all know there will be plenty of time to monkey around with it. Let's just hope I can keep it dry. I dropped my Iphone in the hole last year in about 8 fow last year.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You'll have a lot of fun with it this winter. One thing to keep in mind, flasher is just a display mode of sonar. What you have is a sonar unit that displays info in flasher or chart mode.

You won't have to worry about dropping it down the hole unless you have a 10" auger.

You can play with it a bit before the ice arrives. Hang the xducer a couple feet off the floor and mess around with sensitivity, ping speed, chart speed, etc.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You'll love it first time out...... You'll also wonder why it took you so long to get one.......:lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

anyone get a portable transducer for summer fishing for this thing? thinking aobut fly-in trips or the like and hooking this up.

anyways, mine should be in today.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I might have to get one of those things. I like the graph feature over the flasher. Anybody interested in a Vex-18, complete with carrier, battery and charger and charge indicator? :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> anyone get a portable transducer for summer fishing for this thing? thinking aobut fly-in trips or the like and hooking this up.
> 
> anyways, mine should be in today.


I made one out the 'bell' end of a piece of 1 1/4 gray PVC conduit. The iceducer fits right inside and you can rig what ever kind of portable mount you want from that point.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

good thinking.... maybe i'll look into that.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> anyone get a portable transducer for summer fishing for this thing? thinking aobut fly-in trips or the like and hooking this up.
> 
> anyways, mine should be in today.




Ian made one up using a piece of PVC pipe......guess it worked pretty good for him........


Oops too late...Ian beat me to it....


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

First thoughts... too many wires/cables. Having a power/data cable to the ducer and then a depth adjustment cord is ridiculous. Too many adjustments with the new pack. Because of this, all the mounts are soft and don't give you a sense of being solidly built. Hey depth adjustment using the supplied cord, and wrapping it around the pegs.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> First thoughts... too many wires/cables. Having a power/data cable to the ducer and then a depth adjustment cord is ridiculous. Too many adjustments with the new pack. Because of this, all the mounts are soft and don't give you a sense of being solidly built. Hey depth adjustment using the supplied cord, and wrapping it around the pegs.




Easier than that........:lol::evil:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> First thoughts... too many wires/cables. Having a power/data cable to the ducer and then a depth adjustment cord is ridiculous. Too many adjustments with the new pack. Because of this, all the mounts are soft and don't give you a sense of being solidly built. Hey depth adjustment using the supplied cord, and wrapping it around the pegs.


Are you talking about the soft water mount or the ice fishing mount?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

The new ice pack has adjustable mounts for putting the display up high or middle (can't zip the pack with the displays in this position) or low using these blocks... seems kinda hokey. I'm getting rid of the depth adjustment cable, seems ridiculous. Hopefuly the data/power cable is robust enough to be used to raise/lower the ducer time and time again.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> The new ice pack has adjustable mounts for putting the display up high or middle (can't zip the pack with the displays in this position) or low using these blocks... seems kinda hokey. I'm getting rid of the depth adjustment cable, seems ridiculous. Hopefuly the data/power cable is robust enough to be used to raise/lower the ducer time and time again.


Mine (xducer) has been going four years now and hasn't broken a wire yet. I pull it out of the water on nearly every fish. Pull the float of your FL-18 and use it on X67c.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

At least it comes with a float now.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> At least it comes with a float now.


The new ones don't have that stupid plastic arm and stainless rod for the xducer support?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Nope, they have a dumb second cord and posts to wrap the cord around. I think the stainless arm actually made more sense than this, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

If your fly-in has boats with no floor, just put the transducer on the aluminum hull. It will shoot right through it. I did in in the North Channel near Manitoulin Island.

Duct tape.


----------

